# Canon sued for Disabling Scanner of AIO when ink runs out.



## Chaitanya (Oct 19, 2021)

Class action lawsuit filed against Canon for disabling scanner when printers run out of ink. I guess even Canon will stoop to new low for generating profits.








Canon sued for disabling scanner when printers run out of ink


Canon USA is being sued for not allowing owners of certain printers to use the scanner or faxing functions if they run out of ink.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm a big Canon fan, but this seems like a pretty good case against them. It's depressing to be reminded of how much ink costs! I have the Pro-1000, so multi-function isn't an issue for me, but the idea that scanning/faxing is disabled when ink runs out seems a bridge too far in the ink promotion game. I say Canon should fix this and settle reasonably with the class. Perhaps if they could remedy the problem with firmware, the compensation settlement could go pretty low.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 19, 2021)

How many people have run into the situation where you aren't allowed to print black-and-white (gray scale) because the printer is out of magenta ink?


----------



## becceric (Oct 20, 2021)

SteveC said:


> How many people have run into the situation where you aren't allowed to print black-and-white (gray scale) because the printer is out of magenta ink?


Yep! Quite frustrating.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 20, 2021)

I may be a Canon fanboy, but this seems pretty sleazy to me. I wonder if other brands have this "feature."


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 20, 2021)

I fixed the problem.
I bought a Canon multifunction with the big liquid tanks for my home office.
More to buy but the running costs are far cheaper.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a Canon color laser MFT543 CDW that I use for color booklets as well as all around printing. I purchase 3rd party toners, OEM toners are crazy priced. Its not a photo printer by any means, but does decent color documents. It has a setting to allow it to keep on printing if the chip thinks its out of toner. I can tell when a color is missing, prints look weird. Scanning is not affected by the out of toner message. Since I use 3rd party toners which cannot communicate toner levels, it is perpetually out. The chip they use can't be duplicated or not yet at least. There is a chip that identifies the color installed, that's about all. There is a counterfeit message when a new one is installed. I dismiss it once and it does not come back.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 20, 2021)

I avoid all-in-ones like the plague, since you have to replace the complete unit when one of the functions fails. And I need backlight on the scanner for negatives and slides


----------

